# Syntheser in Fruity Loops



## Julien (4. März 2004)

Hallo..
ich suche ein Tutorial bzw.. "deutsches" Tutorial in welchem der Umgang mit Synthis erklärt wird... 

Dankeschön$

[Edit]: Ich habe Fruity Loops 4


----------

